# Bad Cat x-treme



## teledobson (Nov 15, 2006)

Has anyone tried the Bad Cat x-treme overdrive pedal?

And through what amp?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

I have one. ( disclaimer it's for sale)

It is pretty much the preamp of the Hot Cat. I have two Hot Cats and the XTreme tone is real close to the Hot Cat, just no quite as harmonic. It has two stages of gain, the first one I never used much as it was hard to balance the output with the second. The switching is real good, but with the volume turned up on the pedal I have noticed it pop.


I used into the clean input of my Hot Cat 30 head and a few different non MV plexi type amps. This pedal boosts the signal alot, and it hits the front end of the amp pretty hard. I mostly use it with the volume control turned pretty low.

Since I play a Hot Cat live it never gets as much use as my Fulldrive or OCD, but for recording they are very cool pedals as you can get just about any tone out of them.

Can be a little noisy, trying different tubes makes alot of difference.


----------



## teledobson (Nov 15, 2006)

might be interested

I was looking at a used one on TPG

Feel free to send me a PM

Thanks

Dave


----------

